# 30% off Perfecta



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Fancy Trying Labocosmetica #Perfecta - then get a 500ml bottle for just £ 9.10 . ( RRP £13) limited supply (+ shipping)

Want to Save even more we have 1 4.5litre #Perfecta at £52 (RRP £80 ) inc Free Shipping to UK Mainland. ( Great opportunity to split between you and your mates) 

DM for more details - happy for products to be added up to make free shipping 



QUICK DETAILER - CLEANING, GLOSS & PROTECTION

#PERFÈCTA is the fastest and most effective solution when you need to enhance gloss, depth, satin effect and protection in a short time. A follow on to #CUPIDO, #PERFÈCTA combines the finish of the sealant with sophisticated detergents. The refined formula eliminates dirt, water stains, and insect residue quickly, bestowing shine and a satin effect on the bodywork, windows, parts in plastic, seals, chrome surfaces, etc…

#PERFÈCTA is an excellent aid for drying because it reduces the risk of hard water staining the surface. It was formulated to be compatible with the applied layers of waxes, sealants or nanotechnological coatings. Each use adds an extra layer of protection! DIRECTIONS FOR USE: #PERFÈCTA can be used on a wet or dry surface.

On wet surfaces, spray #PERFÈCTA on one panel at a time and dry with a water-absorbent cloth. On dry surfaces, spray #PERFÈCTA on a microfibre cloth or on the body, apply this and then dry immediately.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

So like Labo products and maybe have to try this out, but I’ve another question you could maybe answer plz

Labo done a product that you could apply over a freshly ceramic coat panel that still allows uv rays to help cure but protect the underlying coating during cure, what was it and is it still available?

Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

sharrkey said:


> So like Labo products and maybe have to try this out, but I’ve another question you could maybe answer plz
> 
> Labo done a product that you could apply over a freshly ceramic coat panel that still allows uv rays to help cure but protect the underlying coating during cure, what was it and is it still available?
> 
> ...


It was called #reflecto gloss booster and its not available anymore - 

If you want to try perfecta the price above wont be repeated once these have gone


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Is this Sun friendly or avoid in direct sunlight 
Thanks


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Is this Sun friendly or avoid in direct sunlight
> Thanks


You need to avoid direct sunlight with perfecta as it can cause some hazing


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

only 4 bottles left at this price - when its gone its gone ......


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Now All Sold


----------

